# Linksys E2500 mods



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)

So is it worth it to go out and mod my router. Signal strength is ok, but when I move coming up soon it will not be enough to catch the entire house and detached garage.

I was looking at this antenna mod and flashing the router to DD_WRT.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2012)

If you will be needing more range then the antenna mod is probably worth it.

I am currently debating weather or not to install ddwrt myself on my negear 3700.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

cdawall said:


> So is it worth it to go out and mod my router. Signal strength is ok, but when I move coming up soon it will not be enough to catch the entire house and detached garage.
> 
> I was looking at this antenna mod and flashing the router to DD_WRT.



If you don't live in a mansion, you could use the Coax in the house to carry your wi-fi signal. If you put a 2.4ghz filter on the Coax coming in and a 2.4ghz band-pass filter on the antenna, you could put a antenna off the Coax closest to your garage in addition to where-ever the router already is, but that involves a bit more work. On 100ft of Coax, 2.4ghz signal attenuation was marginal. Just an idea if you like crazy ideas.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 12, 2012)

That seems like a lot more involved than adding the two little antennas in the back.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2012)

Wireless repeater would work right?
What about power line adapters?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2012)

i have ddwrt on my e2000 i love it so much you can do very capable routers. my longest uptime was like 6 months rock steady more devices then i can count as well as running servers.

i will admit though if you need distence the antenna mod will have to be done. ddwrt on these routers allows voltage boots to the antennas but it doesnt really do anything for range.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i have ddwrt on my e2000 i love it so much



I have an E2000 - what benefit do you get by going DDWRT?  I'm fairly satisfied with the amount of controls on the router stock and don't need much more.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have an E2000 - what benefit do you get by going DDWRT?  I'm fairly satisfied with the amount of controls on the router stock and don't need much more.



the networking i do. I do bandwidth measurements on individual systems. It runs more stable for my needs and I have more control over firewall regulations and logging.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> the networking i do. I do bandwidth measurements on individual systems. It runs more stable for my needs and I have more control over firewall regulations and logging.



I am beginning to need to measure bandwidth of certain 24/7 downloaders... I think I am going to get ddwrt for sure.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not using DD-WRT on my E4200 because the 5ghz band is a little finicky at normal power levels. The level it stablizes at is too low to give me a half decent signal so I've stayed away from it. I used to have a WRT300-N that I used as a wireless network bridge. That worked great.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I have terrible wifi in my room while deployed so went ahead and ordered the kit finally to upgrade my E2500 along with some slightly bigger antennas just in case that isn't good enough. Going to be using the E2500 as a repeater already flashed it with DD-WRT and had it try to work, but it cannot stay connected to the network :/


----------

